# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Help to remove it from the screen

## profredseries

How to remove it?

----------


## s4000

try to add the following code into PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs

Hud.TogglePlugin<TopExperienceStatistics>(false);

----------


## profredseries

Мany thanks to you!

----------

